# Nomads (Europe) V Nomads (N.America)



## subaculture (Jun 6, 2019)

Being from Europe, there seems to be a disconnect between nomads in Europe and North America…do we have much in common? Where there seems to be some antagonism, between Rainbow Hippie/types and dirty kids in North America, we don’t tend to have that divide in Europe. Hippies do the rainbow thing/ but overlap with nomads as they move back and forth to ecofarms, coops, WWOFING, Eco villages, permaculture centres, communes, but also squats. Hippies and nomads, tend to get on just fine…. There are crusties/ gutter punks, who seem to prefer the cities, but don’t travel much…except between concerts etc. You also don’t tend to see much spanging, with most kids, if they have to, selling jewellery, busking, juggling etc. Anyone been travelling on both sides of the pond… and see similarities/ differences ...


----------



## Maxnomad (Jun 6, 2019)

Yea material support, social welfare, public housing an shit. No one here is spanging cause they like it. When I went to berlin it took me like six hours to find my way into an anarchist/autonomist housing and activism collective. The few spots I've seen here in the states that support that kind of thing are much smaller, and built around private land owned by some old hippies or socialist professors or whatever


----------



## Maxnomad (Jun 6, 2019)

Spots like that the punk/hippie thing means less, everyone's shifting in the same bucket of sawdust


----------



## warlo (Jun 6, 2019)

I could write a very long article about it but Ill just say its very different.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2019)

warlo said:


> I could write a very long article about it but Ill just say its very different.



I'd be very interested in reading that article if you ever find the time.


----------

